# Authors here at Kindleboards (split from original post)



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Assignment in Antibua [Kindle Edition]
By: Sig Rosenblum

Another author for the list.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Assignment in Antibua [Kindle Edition]
> By: Sig Rosenblum
> 
> Another author for the list.


Thank you...added!


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

(ahem) Rye James....The Assassin, Escape, Bounty Hunter


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Rye said:


> (ahem) Rye James....The Assassin, Escape, Bounty Hunter


Thanks, Rye! Added!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Hahaha, I didn't even think of the FAQ!
> 
> Leslie Nicoll, Joshua Tallent, DeLancey Nicoll, The Amazon Kindle FAQ (gotta give credit to my co-authors!)
> 
> L


You can't credit them until they join KindleBoards.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> You can't credit them until they join KindleBoards.


I know that Joshua is a member. I think he joined up back in the party period. As for Lance...I'd rather he not get addicted and keep his attention on his studies! 

L


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Great idea, Leslie! Thanks!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Leslie - I'd rather read these folks than some of the more famous authors.  So far I have found their stories much more interesting and better written!  Hope you can keep this updated as authors join.


----------



## Chris Bauer (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie:

Wow. You folks are really quick with updates. Appreciate the mention.

Chris Bauer


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I sure wish I could get samples of some of these but I am out of whispernet range, the titles are intriguing, but would like to know the genre.  Guess I'll just have to pm the authors and find out.

Thanks again Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anju said:


> I sure wish I could get samples of some of these but I am out of whispernet range, the titles are intriguing, but would like to know the genre. Guess I'll just have to pm the authors and find out.
> 
> Thanks again Leslie!


Don't forget the mobipocket workaround for samples: you can download a sample and transfer to your Kindle with the USB cable. I just did a quick seach (didn't search all authors) and found L.A. Heat, L.A. Mischief, Thorn in the Flesh, In Her Name and Gone for a Soldier all for sale at mobipocket, with samples available.

The samples are unsecured .prc files which will work just fine on your Kindle.

L


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Jeff is right. And I notice that my "Assignment in Antibua" just popped up on several Mobipocket sites. MP is a good Reader for popular platforms. I have it on my PC because I am laggard and lo-tech. But it's worth a free look. They also sample first chapters.

Sig Rosenblum


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 28, 2008)

I am a new Kindle author and here are my links. These were just added today, so the descriptive information has not yet been posted by Amazon.

The Last Horizon: Feminine Sexuality & The Class System (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)



Timeline of America: Sound Bytes from the Consumer Culture (Nonfiction in a Fictional Style)



_(Updated links - Admin.)_


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Just finished High Spirits by Dianne Salerni. Very likeable characters with strong ideas. I liked it.



Now, I am reading High Risk by Rick Reed. I am finding it is keeping me on my toes. There are twists and turns that are not foreseen... at least not by me. Crazy thing, I recognize the areas where the story begins. Knowing the area has me more invested as I CAN picture the area. Oh, and Beth reminds me of a few women I know.... from that area. Pretty neat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kilgore Trout said:


> I am a new Kindle author and here are my links. These were just added today, so the descriptive information has not yet been posted by Amazon.


Welcome Floyd/Trout,

I added your name and the titles of your books to the original post in this message. Thanks for joining us here at Kindleboards.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Just finished High Spirits by Dianne Salerni. Very likeable characters with strong ideas. I liked it.
> Now, I am reading High Risk by Rick Reed. I am finding it is keeping me on my toes. There are twists and turns that are not foreseen... at least not by me. Crazy thing, I recognize the areas where the story begins. Knowing the area has me more invested as I CAN picture the area. Oh, and Beth reminds me of a few women I know.... from that area. Pretty neat.


I read the sample of High Risk this afternoon, bought the book and find it difficult to put down!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

The Author's Prayer

Our Father, Who art in Heaven
and has also written a book...

-anonymous


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just received a message from one of our members who tells me she writes erotic romance under the pen name of Trixie Stilletto and has 7 Kindle titles available. The latest short stories are: Guilty Intentions and Perfect Bound. The latest full-length novel is: Hot Off The Presses.

I've added her to our master list and she'll be starting a thread for her books and stories soon.

Another author! Yahoo!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Everyone,
> 
> This topic on authors here at the Kindleboards was started in another thread. I split it out here with its own heading so people could more easily find the info. L
> 
> ...


Bumping your initial post within the thread so people will see it however they have threads sorted. I also have added a list of websites for authors on Kindleboards to our Book Lover links. If any of these authors have websites and I haven't added them yet, and I know there's several I haven't, PM me so I can add the websites!

Betsy


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Just finished High Spirits by Dianne Salerni. Very likeable characters with strong ideas. I liked it.


Wow, Musical Whimsy, that was fast! You must be a voracious reader!

Thank you -- I'm glad you liked the book. Those people called to me when I was doing my research; I felt like they "haunted" me to get the book done. (Okay, kind of lame humor, but whole household is recovering from the stomach flu here, so I'm not at my best. 4 family members + 4 house guest + flu makes for a *memorable* Christmas, but not one in which you get a lot of pictures to go in the album!)

And I didn't get much reading done either. 

Dianne


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We have another author who has joined us and I have added to the list: Libby Cone, author of War on the Margins. Welcome, Libby!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great list Leslie...thanks. I didn't realize we had so many authors among us *


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another author has joined us: David J. Guyton, Mighty Hammer Down


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow you guys are really on the ball here. I saw this thread thinking I should add my name to it...and it's already here!

Glad to be here on kboards.com


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome David, nice to have another author here! Be sure and check out author lead bookklubs in *The Book Corner * and let Betsy know if you would be interested.

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm hoping there will be a few more...I've been trying to tell a few of them to join from Amazon Fantasy Forum. I know one did, he wrote Mighty Hammer Down. He posted a few days ago, name is David J. Guyton. Keeping fingers crossed for a few more to join


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I have you to thank for turning me on to this site, NSW. I never knew it existed until you mentioned it. I'm glad you did!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad you made it


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And another author has joined us: James D. Best, author of The Shopkeeper and The Shut Mouth Society.

Welcome, James!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome again James! I bought both of your books last night after reading your post over in *The book Corner.*

Linda


----------



## horrorauthor (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the mention, Leslie! In addition to the titles you mentioned, two new titles have just become available on Kindle:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

horrorauthor said:


> Thanks for the mention, Leslie! In addition to the titles you mentioned, two new titles have just become available on Kindle:


Rick I am loving this, your books are great!

Linda


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

As would all the authors here on KindleBoards.com, I would be very grateful to anyone who might be willing to post a review on Amazon.com, Mobipocket.com and/or Target.com. Send me a PM if you would like a free copy formatted for Mobipocket and Kindle.


$3.19




$2.39


$0.99

​
Thank you for your continued support,

Jeff


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Two more authors have joined us:

M. Andrew Sprong, Haley Cork and the Blue Door
Catherine M. Wilson, When Women Were Warriors, books I, II, & III

Welcome!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Our newest author: 

Dave A. Vance, author of "5900+ Cocktail Recipes" and "Martini Madness: 380 recipes to tempt your taste buds"

Welcome, Dave!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Our newest author:

Saundra McDavid, author of Sumerity

Welcome, Saundra!

L


----------



## David J. Guyton (Jan 6, 2009)

Dave, David, McDavid...goodness!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Staton Rabin, author of OH BOY! The Life and Music of Rock 'n' Roll Pioneer Buddy Holly, has joined us here at Kindleboards. Welcome, Staton!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

The book I co-wrote, _Zune for Dummies_, is now available in Kindle format. So, I added my name to the author's list!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome, Harve. You should have been here all along.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Harvey


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Harvey said:


> The book I co-wrote, _Zune for Dummies_, is now available in Kindle format. So, I added my name to the author's list!


Congratulations, Harvey! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Harvey!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I keep saying kindle authors are the bestest - Harvey just proves that is right.

Congrats Harvey!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Juliet Waldron, author of *Mozart's Wife*, has joined us here at Kindleboards. Welcome, Juliet!

L


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

So many famous people here and I barely kinda sorta almost nearly not quite know them!


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

Juliet: You will find--as I have--that KB people are exceptionally kind and welcoming. Glad to have you here!

Sig Rosenblum


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Mozart's Wife is a really smooth read. 
I am really delighted to have the exposure to so many new "faces" through this forum.
Thanks


First attempt at Link Maker... hope it worked.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

WOW!! this is so cool! All of you are authors...p.s. that's my dream....I can finally read books and if I have things to say actually talk to the authors, this is amazing.
BTW I luv the Author's Book Klubs, it's such a bizarre experience for me, I can't believe it.  
Since it is my dream to become a writer I kind of saw author's as people from Jupiter, completely unavailable to me. Now I know different.
Thanks
I LUV LUV LUV kindleBoards 

Now I really need my Kindle, I need to read all of you guys first!


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> WOW!! this is so cool! All of you are authors...p.s. that's my dream....I can finally read books and if I have things to say actually talk to the authors, this is amazing.
> BTW I luv the Author's Book Klubs, it's such a bizarre experience for me, I can't believe it.
> Since it is my dream to become a writer I kind of saw author's as people from Jupiter, completely unavailable to me. Now I know different.
> Thanks
> ...


Hi Laura:

Welcome. You will find everyone here very supportive and helpful. So good luck with your writing. There's one book that many writers--including me--find essential. See my take on it at my new blog. And then, let me know what you think! Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/A2RDHEL40RSK6M/ref=sv__4

Thanks for looking!

Sig Rosenblum


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Harvey said:


> The book I co-wrote, _Zune for Dummies_, is now available in Kindle format. So, I added my name to the author's list!


Congrats on that one mate!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> All of you are authors...p.s. that's my dream....


Me too, me too! I am seriously considering the writing thing.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> Hi Laura:
> 
> Welcome. You will find everyone here very supportive and helpful. So good luck with your writing. There's one book that many writers--including me--find essential. See my take on it at my new blog. And then, let me know what you think! Here's the link:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sig, I'm so happy I can't hold it.  Well as a matter of fact I have the Little Book, I bought it and then lost it and didn't read it (I moved), just found it a couple of weeks ago and hadn't had a chance to read it. 
Now I have a new incentive to read it PRONTO. I'll let you know as soon as I finish it. 
Thanks again. 
Cool Tag BambiB!!!! and I support your writing dreams...JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

CuriousLaura said:


> Cool Tag BambiB!!!! and I support your writing dreams...JUST DO IT!!!


Thanks (tag is oh so true...LOL) and thanks ( I am still trying to figure out the genre that I would want to start writing in- I read all across the board)!


----------



## julietw (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, BamBi: I second the above motion: "Just do it." 

There may not be a pot of gold at the end of this rainbow, but THERE IS YOUR BOOK! Which is a great moment, even if in a small way--you set yourself a Big Fat Goal and you completed it. 

You opened up to the Muse, and She Spoke to You! The characters stood up and walked and talked on their own, and it's a thing of beauty to see.

You did the work, and finally learned the grammar your English teacher spent all those years pounding into you.    

best wishes!


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Mozart's Wife is a really smooth read.
> I am really delighted to have the exposure to so many new "faces" through this forum.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Mozart's Wife is on my list to read next. I've heard good things about it and can't wait to begin it.


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

Great words julietw! they give me hope and energy too.
For now I'm reading The Little Book and doing exercises online to loosen my hand again.....
I'm thinking about a blog of my own that way I'm forced to write all the time about everything and that will help me in my story writing. I have trouble organizing my life and fitting everything I want to do.. 
Oh well, that's my recap.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Another author has joined us: Mark Coker, author of Boob Tube, with Lesleyann Coker.

Welcome, Mark!


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have some Good News-Bad News to report to the group!

Good News: I just sold my book *High Spirits* to Sourcebooks, Inc.! They are going to give it a fresh edit, a new cover, and release a second edition in the spring of 2010!  I am totally over the moon about this! In addition, the contract calls for an option on my next book, too! (It's only half-written, but now it suddenly has a promising future!)



Bad News: This means I have to pull the self-published version of the book off Amazon in the next 30 days, and that includes the Kindle version.

Good News: I asked my new editor about Kindle, and she said that Sourcebooks wants to go into the Kindle business. They are negotiating with Amazon to get their books converted to Kindle. So ... by the time *High Spirits* is re-released, there will hopefully be another Kindle version!

Bad News: Of course, I won't be in charge of the price any more.

In other Good News, I am also negotiating with an indie film producer for the film rights to *High Spirits*, but I'll have to hold off on the details of that until it is finalized.

So far, 2009 is turning out to be an exciting year for me!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm _sure_ this wasn't your intent  but I took a look at your book on Amazon and it sounds interesting and has good reviews, so I went ahead and bought it now before you had to pull it. When I'll actually get to reading it is another story... LOL

Congrats on the good news!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrads!


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I'm _sure_ this wasn't your intent  but I took a look at your book on Amazon and it sounds interesting and has good reviews, so I went ahead and bought it now before you had to pull it.


Well, I DID want to give everybody a last stab at it before I had to take it away ... wink, wink!

But mostly I'm just very excited! I've been "sitting" on this news for weeks, waiting for all the official contract stuff to be finished. Now I'm telling everybody I know! I know the intense excitement will be followed by months of boredom while I have no book to sell, but I'm feeling pretty high right now!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I allegedly have a story in a book of lesbian romance/erotica. There are worse things you could read, or so I'm told. (A story called Babalu.)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Dianne!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I allegedly have a story in a book of lesbian romance/erotica. There are worse things you could read, or so I'm told. (A story called Babalu.)


But no Kindle version? 

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Well, I DID want to give everybody a last stab at it before I had to take it away ... wink, wink!
> 
> But mostly I'm just very excited! I've been "sitting" on this news for weeks, waiting for all the official contract stuff to be finished. Now I'm telling everybody I know! I know the intense excitement will be followed by months of boredom while I have no book to sell, but I'm feeling pretty high right now!


Congratulations, Dianne! I just one-clicked on the book....looking forward to reading it.

L


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Leslie said:


> But no Kindle version?
> 
> L


Yep, I know. The book is a few years old now, so not counting on that. It was nice that the only thing I've ever submitted for publication, even to this day, was published. In fact, it's given me stage fright since then, afraid it was a fluke.  and then, as I think about it  and then think about it some more


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

dsalerni said:


> Well, I DID want to give everybody a last stab at it before I had to take it away ... wink, wink!
> 
> But mostly I'm just very excited! I've been "sitting" on this news for weeks, waiting for all the official contract stuff to be finished. Now I'm telling everybody I know! I know the intense excitement will be followed by months of boredom while I have no book to sell, but I'm feeling pretty high right now!


I downloaded the sample this morning, finished it, and bought the book. This is one of the types of fiction I really enjoy: historically based, not specifically a romance, well-crafted prose.

I'm glad I took the time to read about KindleBoards' authors in residence.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

jennyoh said:


> I downloaded the sample this morning, finished it, and bought the book. This is one of the types of fiction I really enjoy: historically based, not specifically a romance, well-crafted prose.
> 
> I'm glad I took the time to read about KindleBoards' authors in residence.


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it!
And if you have any ideas about how I can whittle it down to a 2-hour script, send me a message ... Part of my pending deal for a movie involves me writing a film treatment. I can use all the ideas I can collect!

In a way, I'm glad this opportunity has come up 2 years after the book was first published. I feel like I have more distance from it, and it's less painful to think about carving it up, re-arranging the events, combining characters, and otherwise rearranging the story.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A call out to all authors!

I have been trying to keep a running list of authors here at Kindleboards. Unfortunately, the list is slightly out of date. If you are an author with a book and would like to be included on this list, please send me a PM with your name and your book titles. The master list is in the first post of this thread and if you are not included, please let me know. Thanks in advance and I will try to keep this updated.

Leslie


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you for all of your hard work on this thread Leslie!

I had to go looking for this so I am just going to bump to keep this thread on the first page!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Just another call out to authors...

We seem to have had a flood of new authors in the past few days and I am having trouble keeping track. If you are not on our master list of authors here at KindleBoards (first post in this thread) please send me a PM and I will be sure to add your name ASAP. Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I went back to post #1 in this thread and read the list.
I knew that KB had a significant population of published authors, but I never knew it was this large.
Congrats to all authors who have slaved to put your stories in writing and in front of readers like us.
And Congrats to KB (mostly Harvey and Leslie) for providing the draw for them and them as a resource for the rest of us.
Well you get my meaning ( I hope ).
Just Sayin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^you said it well.  All of us on the Boards are benefitting from the hard work of others, and we're appreciative.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is amazing and I have enjoyed many of their books and been introduced to genres I 've never read before. Thanks to all of you!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread is a great kindness to the (many!) authors here, and I'm very grateful for the chance to be added to the list.

For information regarding my fantasy duology Wysard and Lord Brother, I invite the interested to my website at http://carolynkephart.com, where you'll find full first chapters, synopses, lots of terrific reviews, bio, blog, and a bittersweet sci-fi short story about love and giant lizards.

Thanks again,
CK


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted to know who (author) is here and I found this thread in 6th page.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

New authors here...just a reminder. Send me a PM with your name and the the title of your book(s) if you are not on our master list (first post in this thread).

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bumping this since I just added Margaret Lake (our own Gertie) to the list.

L


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I just stumbled across this thread and wanted to say a little 'Howdy'

My name is Maureen Miller, and I'm a romantic suspense author of two Kindle novels. It's great to be amongst my peers and Kindle lovers!

Leslie, thank you so much, I'll send you a PM!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Leslie for this post. I was thinking we needed a sticky with all the Author's on board and their books. Sometimes I don't have time to look up a book then forget who it is and have to go through all those posts in book corner to see if I can remember. This way I can run down a list and see if I missed anyone ! I hate to miss a good book LOL

theresam


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Maureen Miller:

It's so great to see you here. We are truly a classy group, but only if I depart he he he, trash that I am. (No chance of that)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a honor to be here with so many great minds.  You are all very talented...maybe one day I will write a book.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> ...maybe one day I will write a book.


Oh you should have never said that. Now I'll nag you to distraction. Ask Gertie and Sailor.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh you should have never said that. Now I'll nag you to distraction. Ask Gertie and Sailor.


Lol...I want to...but....I always have some excuse why I can't.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Lol...I want to...but....I always have some excuse why I can't.


Well if you run out of excuses, I have one you can borrow. I've been wanting to write 2 separate books (one fiction 1 nonfiction) for years now but finally came to the conclusion that my mom would have to be dead first. The first book she would be scandalized. The other book she would be mortified! So I'll be about 80 when I can finally write them <ggggggg>

theresam


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Well if you run out of excuses, I have one you can borrow. I've been wanting to write 2 separate books (one fiction 1 nonfiction) for years now but finally came to the conclusion that my mom would have to be dead first. The first book she would be scandalized. The other book she would be mortified! So I'll be about 80 when I can finally write them <ggggggg>
> 
> theresam


LOL!!! I am actually writing my son a story...he is going to be 7. I hope he likes it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Well if you run out of excuses, I have one you can borrow. I've been wanting to write 2 separate books (one fiction 1 nonfiction) for years now but finally came to the conclusion that my mom would have to be dead first. The first book she would be scandalized. The other book she would be mortified!


Bad excuse. People have been using pen names to write saucy books forever.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Bad excuse. People have been using pen names to write saucy books forever.


LOL, I could probably get away with a pen name for the first book but I think if she ever found and read the second she would figure out it was me. My mom seems to 'know' things even when we don't tell anyone else in the family she will tell us she 'knows x y or z'. It's very scarry LOL .

Neversleeps, I hope he enjoy's the story!

theresam


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, I could probably get away with a pen name for the first book but I think if she ever found and read the second she would figure out it was me. My mom seems to 'know' things even when we don't tell anyone else in the family she will tell us she 'knows x y or z'. It's very scarry LOL .
> 
> Neversleeps, I hope he enjoy's the story!
> 
> theresam


Thank you, I do too.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello Ed, my friend.  You know, I lived right down the road from you for most of my life.  Flemington.  That is if I recall correctly where you 'hail' from.  Sorry, I'm a southerner now.

To anyone who wants to write...be it a short story, a cookbook or the next War and Peace.  Writing is a source of such pleasure.  Only surpassed by reading a really good book!  

Happy Friday everyone!

Maureen


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a Great thread.  I hope it stays current....
jp


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

mamiller said:


> To anyone who wants to write...be it a short story, a cookbook or the next War and Peace. Writing is a source of such pleasure. Only surpassed by reading a really good book!
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Maureen


well said!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> New authors here...just a reminder. Send me a PM with your name and the the title of your book(s) if you are not on our master list (first post in this thread).
> 
> L


Hi Leslie,

I've been here a little while. I'm just one of the more quiet authors I guess.



Book: Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy
Book: Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy (available by the end of June)
Genre: Epic Fantasy
Website: http://www.tannerartesz.net

Have a great day,
Tanner


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> Well if you run out of excuses, I have one you can borrow. I've been wanting to write 2 separate books (one fiction 1 nonfiction) for years now but finally came to the conclusion that my mom would have to be dead first. The first book she would be scandalized. The other book she would be mortified! So I'll be about 80 when I can finally write them <ggggggg>
> 
> theresam


Write 'em anyway. I thought my parents would be horrified, but my Mom was just floored that I was even capable of writing a full book that by the time I wrote the one she *should* be upset about, it was no big deal. My Dad has never read any of mine; when the first one came out he flipped through it, saw a word inferring el toro poop, and declared he was too young for that.

If you have a book in you, get it out. You never have to do anything with it, but write it. Just because you can.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Tanner said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> I've been here a little while. I'm just one of the more quiet authors I guess.
> 
> ...


Hi Tanner,
I've been reading your book along with Duma Key. Loving it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Write 'em anyway. I thought my parents would be horrified, but my Mom was just floored that I was even capable of writing a full book that by the time I wrote the one she *should* be upset about, it was no big deal. My Dad has never read any of mine; when the first one came out he flipped through it, saw a word inferring el toro poop, and declared he was too young for that.
> 
> If you have a book in you, get it out. You never have to do anything with it, but write it. Just because you can.


That's good advice, Thumper. There is a tremendous amount of satisfaction in writing a book. When I hit The End, I had to jump up and dance.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Write 'em anyway. I thought my parents would be horrified, but my Mom was just floored that I was even capable of writing a full book that by the time I wrote the one she *should* be upset about, it was no big deal. My Dad has never read any of mine; when the first one came out he flipped through it, saw a word inferring el toro poop, and declared he was too young for that.
> 
> If you have a book in you, get it out. You never have to do anything with it, but write it. Just because you can.


Thanks Thumper, don't think I ever thought just getting them written and not having to do anything with them. I can always decide afterwards if I want to move forward with them.

Happy writting everyone.

theresam


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> This is a Great thread. I hope it stays current....
> jp


Thanks, JP. I've just added Tanner.

Authors: if I've missed your name on the list, just send me a PM. Thanks!

L


----------



## MarilynMeredith (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm here too. I'm the author of the Deputy Tempe Crabtree mystery series, Kindred Spirits is the latest,under my own name, and the author of the Rocky Bluff P.D. crime series, No Sanctuary is the latest, written under the name F. M. Meredith.

If you go to my websitehttp://fictionforyou.com you can read the first chapters of all my books.
And I'm quite willing to answer questions via email.[email protected]

Marilyn a.k.a. F. M. Meredith


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, Leslie:

If you would be so kind, could you add me to your list?

C.S. Marks
Author of 'Elfhunter', 'Fire-heart', 'Ravenshade'

(Known as 'Archer' to her friends)


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Hi Tanner,
> I've been reading your book along with Duma Key. Loving it


Hi Neversleepsawink,

Thank you. I hope you continue 'Loving it ' all the way to the end! 

Thank you for the add, Leslie. 

Tanner


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Adding this post so I can follow this thread.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Marilyn,
I'm off to your site!


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Guess I need to add my name here as well.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

L,

Looks like we got another one.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7924.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Authors...

I am happy to add your name to my running list. Please send me a PM with your name (or pen name) and the title of your book(s). Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm fairly new here, although I recognize a few names (Tanner, Archer, Kevis, Carolyn, David, Ed - hi guys! 

I'm Melanie Nowak, author of the vampire series ALMOST HUMAN. The first trilogy of my series has been out on Kindle since July 08, and just came out in print last month. I've posted here on Kindleboards a few times but I still don't really know my way around. 

I've decided to try and dive in again - so, Hi! Nice to meet you all!


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

WoodWitchDame said:


> Hi everyone! I'm fairly new here, although I recognize a few names (Tanner, Archer, Kevis, Carolyn, David, Ed - hi guys!
> 
> I'm Melanie Nowak, author of the vampire series ALMOST HUMAN. The first trilogy of my series has been out on Kindle since July 08, and just came out in print last month. I've posted here on Kindleboards a few times but I still don't really know my way around.
> 
> I've decided to try and dive in again - so, Hi! Nice to meet you all!


You will find it fun--and enlightening. A really nice bunch here.


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I thought I had already posted here, but like I said, I'm still getting used to the ways and means.  I'm the author of the Red Cross of Gold series and looking forward to talking to everyone because like all authors, I never get tired of talking about writing... especially like-minded people!  Thanks again.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Authors, come join the Snippet Challenge thread, if you haven;t done so.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I must be getting blind in my old age?  Where is it, Ed


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Author Snippet Challenge


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Pidgeon. I was remiss, and then went off to see The Night at the Museum 2. (It was good, but I'm going to see StarTrek for the 4th time tomorrow, because it is the best film since Lord of the Rings).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We hope to see Star Trek (for the FIRST  time) this weekend.... We've watched Lord of the Rings many many many times on DVD and cable....


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> We hope to see Star Trek (for the FIRST  time) this weekend.... We've watched Lord of the Rings many many many times on DVD and cable....


I haven't seen Star Trek yet but I too have watched Lord of the Rings many times, and still love those movies.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

WoodWitchDame said:


> I'm Melanie Nowak, author of the vampire series ALMOST HUMAN.


Just a thumbs up for this series (and I don't know the author or anything like that). You can see my review on the Amazon page for the 3 parts ($9.99 for 3 books, not too shabby!). Anyway, it was good. Not my usual genre, so take it for what it's worth, but definitely worth the ten bucks. I'm anxious to read the next one.


----------



## rebeccalerwill (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello Leslie and all --

please add my newest release to your growing list. The Acronym is the sequel to my award-winning romantic suspense, Relocating Mia. If you enjoy sex, murder, intrigue, espionage, and a clandestine operation which goes after international crime, you will enjoy this book. On Sale NOW for $1.59

The Acronym - White Nights of St. Petersburg


----------



## CeliaHayes (May 25, 2009)

Add me - Celia Hayes. I had my first historical "To Truckee's Trail" on Kindle almost as soon as the Kindle was available, and Amazon offered the opportunity. 
Then, early this year, I added the Adelsverein Trilogy Adelsverein - Book One: The Gathering, Adelsverein - Book Two: The Sowing and Adelsverein - Book Three: The Harvesting



But it wasn't until just the other night that Edward Patterson told all the rest of us at the IAG (the Independent Authors' Guild (www.independentauthorsguild.com) about the Kindle Boards.

So, better late than never, eh?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Indie Authors - come on down.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Legoboyzmom (May 21, 2009)

Another addition:

Tanya Parker Mills, _The Reckoning_


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Leslie,

Would you mind adding my new book Rogue Hunter (Chronicles of the Rogue Hunter) to my author profile? I haven't started promoting it yet, but it is published and available on Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Legoboyzmom said:


> Another addition:
> 
> Tanya Parker Mills, _The Reckoning
> _


_

Welcome to KB Tanya!_


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I think the list is updated from everyone who contacted me. Authors: to be added to the list, please send me a PM. That's the best way for me to keep track. Thanks!

L


----------



## scruffy123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Dennis Mahagin

-- "Grand Mal"


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Just like to add my name to the list of Kindle authors now. I've just got my version of my children's paperback up this week.
"The Lost Secret of Fairies: The Crystal Keeper Chronicles Book 1"
By Tiffany Turner
Listed with a special intro price of $3.19.
Finding some feedback about many parents and kids reading books together on their Kindles. I think it's the wave of the future. Glad to be a part of the Kindle family now.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Tiffany!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Tiffany!  It's always good to have another new author in our group.
jp


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

When do you guys have time to write books and then read some?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I follow Stephen King's rule for authors. Read as many hours as day as you write. I try for four hours each per day. Try is the operative terms as I am still employed in an eight hour day job.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> When do you guys have time to write books and then read some?


I hired Superman to fly around the planet backwards a few times...


----------



## JulieHFerguson (May 1, 2009)

I'm another Author here - Julie H. Ferguson


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

JulieHFerguson said:


> I'm another Author here - Julie H. Ferguson


Welcome. You'll like it, I'm sure!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I PM'd Leslie a few weeks ago and have yet to see anything pop up about it. I think Hit her up while she was on vacation.

But anyway, my name is over the icon to the left and my books are below..


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Julie!  I'm sure you'll find this a great palce to "hang out". 
jp


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> I PM'd Leslie a few weeks ago and have yet to see anything pop up about it. I think Hit her up while she was on vacation.
> 
> But anyway, my name is over the icon to the left and my books are below..


Dave, you were on the list. I added your name a few days ago. Julie, I just added you and also Elmore Hammes. Remember, everyone, it's best to send me a PM. That's how I keep track.

L


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, Leslie. Somehow I missed it, but I just checked again and saw it was there. Thanks!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Leslie,

Could you please add my other novel VICARIOUS and my two short stories, "Prisoner 392" and "The Brank of Khosadam" to this list?

Thanks!  Off to tag everyone!
-Jon


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Please add me, L.K. Campbell. I have 4 books available in Kindle format: Front Page News (new), A Soldier's Love, Gold Star Wife and A Different Tune


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jun 23, 2009)

Newby Dude here...One short story as of now

Brian D. Horne - The Testing Police

I am off to tag as well...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome, Brian.  And happy tagging!


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

I am a new author
_--added image link. Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Emily (and other new Author-Members)

We request that Amazon reviews not be included in your posts here on KindleBoards as the reviews are readily accessible at your page on Amazon. As this is one of our sticky posts, I've deleted the review from your post so as to not confuse other new Author-members.

I have added a cool cover image link to your post!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## CassandraCurtis (Jul 14, 2009)

Just found out about this forum and joined. I have a few ebooks available for the Kindle:

Shifting Tides: Beneath A Midnight Sea
Shifting Tides: Song Of The Sea 
I Put A Spell On You
Cup Of Fate
The Midnight Effect 
Compulsion 
Black Magic Woman 

My third ebook in the Shifting Tides series will be out in August. It's called Soul of The Sea. 

Thank you in advance for adding me to the list.
All the best,
Cassandra Curtis


----------



## Rob Graham (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Cassandra.  

I've several books available for the Kindle.

Breaking The Covenants
In The Dark
Discovery
The Gift
Gillian's Place


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome Cassandra and Rob!  I'm sure you'll find us a friendly bunch here at KindleBoards...
jp


----------



## LeeGoldberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello All...

My name is Lee Goldberg and I have many books that are now available on the Kindle, including...

DIAGNOSIS MURDER: THE LAST WORD
MR. MONK GOES TO HAWAII
MR. MONK AND THE BLUE FLU
MR. MONK AND THE TWO ASSISTANTS
MR. MONK IN OUTER SPACE
MR. MONK GOES TO GERMANY
MR. MONK IS MISERABLE
MR. MONK AND THE DIRTY COP
SUCCESSFUL TELEVISION WRITING

and my early, out-of-print novels...

THE WALK
MY GUN HAS BULLETS
BEYOND THE BEYOND

I hope you enjoy them!

Lee


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

You asked to add to the list if you missed anyone; as I just registered, you pretty well would have missed me...Robert W. Walker, author of Dead On, Children of Salem, and some 13 books for kindle at fictionwise.com and another separate titles numbering nine or ten at the Kindle Store.

Thanks,
Rob



Leslie said:


> Everyone,
> 
> This topic on authors here at the Kindleboards was started in another thread. I split it out here with its own heading so people could more easily find the info. L
> 
> ...


----------



## harfner (Jul 5, 2009)

Lee! Hi!



LeeGoldberg said:


> Hello All...
> 
> My name is Lee Goldberg and I have many books that are now available on the Kindle, including...
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a new author here. I currently have six novels out, two of which have Kindle and print versions. My website is http://www.mariarachelhooley.com. 
Two of the novels are Sojourner and New Life Incorporated

Sojourner (YA urban fantasy)
Seventeen-year-old Elizabeth Moon has been dreaming of her murder her entire life, and in those dreams, a dark presence is there, watching. When she returns home to Hauser's Landing, the very place her father disappeared, she comes in contact with a gorgeous boy named Lev Walker, and it's not long before she's falling in love. But there's something wrong with Lev. When she realizes he's the eerie watcher in her dreams, she'll have to discover the truth. Is he a guardian angel or a sojourner, an angel of death who has come to collect her soul?

Book One of the Sojourner trilogy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HOQTW0

New Life Incorporated(science fiction)
The Longevity Chip is a marvel of biotechnology-an implant that slows aging and ensures virtual immortality. It's safe, affordable, and guaranteed. Thousands have been sold, and thousands more are in production, quickly making New Life Incorporated the wealthiest, most powerful corporation on the globe. The fountain of youth, it seems, has at long last been found. But the Resistors aren't buying it; they suspect the Chip has some guarded, secret purpose and seek the truth of its design. Still, the truth often comes at great cost-as their increasingly violent confrontations with the Lifers who defend their newfound "salvation" attest. As far as Joe Ramsey is concerned, he'd just as soon stay out of it. As a veteran, he's already tormented by his past so he doesn't need a troubling future. But when he inadvertently thwarts the assassination of a key Resistor, Joe is thrown headlong into a tangle of deceit, treachery, and intrigue that may prove New Life CEO Caleb Walker the most dangerous man on earth.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029ZARNE


----------



## CLMoyer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone - I may have found where I'm supposed to be. 
I hope I don't break any rules my first day here.

I uploaded my first short story on Kindle yesterday and have been excited to watch this process unfold. Here is the blurb and the blog and the book link:

_Convincing Sky_ from The Elliot Lake Series
Battling evil and saving the world was a piece of cake compared to Elliot Lake's next challenge - getting the elusive Sky Lark to marry him. He can't imagine a world without her long blond hair, violet eyes, creative mind and insightful sixth sense. He loves her, her four perfect daughters, her whole family, but she won't say yes. Sky stands by her decision, not understanding why Elliot would want to stay in the Cove when he has the means to go anywhere, do anything with his life. What will it take for her to understand she is his life?

Join Elliot Lake in his fifth story, _Convincing Sky_, the first short story to be released on Kindle. Look for _Reflecting Lake_ on Kindle in the second half of 2009, and _Marrying Tree_, _Mourning Dove_ and _Treasure Bay_ in 2010. Please visit www.clmoyer.com for more release dates and news on Elliot Lake, Sky Lark and their world of Sea Otter Cove on the Oregon Coast.

http://www.amazon.com/Convincing-Sky-Elliot-Lake/dp/B002I9YOY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1248223310&sr=1-1


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

Howdy everyone,

I'm really excited to have found Kindleboards! I've got a short story in a horror anthology called _Buried Tales of Pinebox, Texas_.

-Preston P. DuBose


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Adding my name to the list!

John Pearson, from Dallas, TX, and my humorous account of my first year of teaching, Learn Me Good, is available on the Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

Dead On available on Kindle at 8.99 whereas hardcover out now this month is 25.95. This is a suspense thriller set in Atlanta by yours truly,
Robert W. Walker
www.robertwalkerbooks.com

also seven other 10 other titles by me are up at Kindle Sore


----------



## mrauscher (May 1, 2009)

Hello, adding my name to the list, too. My book The Unborn Spouse Situation by Matt Rauscher is on Kindle.



www.mattrauscher.com


----------

